# Rally Debut!



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Teddi had her rally debut this week... Ok I did it a little off by many peoples standards but Teddster did great. 

I did not take any classes, I downloaded the maps learned those, and I did do two fun matches. The first went "ok", the second one after our run the person working the ring said "you did MUCH better this time" : That was last week. 

Today was the trial. Teddi did all she was supposed to do, got a score of 99 and won her class! I was SO happy for her. I don't know where our point was lost but I think it might have been the very beginning. When the judge told us to go when ready. I took a moment, got Teddi's attention told her to heel, and stepped off. Teddi started to go toward the judge to say hi has far as her leash would take her :doh: obviously she didn't get far, but she was further away from me at the first task than I would have liked. She was right there every step of the way for the rest of the course. GO TEDDI!! We will do another match, and work on some focus work before our next trial next month.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!! That was a great score! I'm also teaching myself rally as there are no classes offered anywhere nearby. Matches and run thrus have been really helpful.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

AWESOME<:

Congrats on the win and the leg<:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Go Ann and Teddi! That is awesome!!!

I signed up for a rally fun match next month with Flip. I'm a little nervous because he's never practiced with the signs. I hope he doesn't try to eat one :uhoh:


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Go Ann and Teddi! That is awesome!!!
> 
> I signed up for a rally fun match next month with Flip. I'm a little nervous because he's never practiced with the signs. I hope he doesn't try to eat one :uhoh:


Or hit you with one!

Congrats to you and Teddi!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Way to go, Teddi! If you're interested in classes, I think I read on the Wolverine website that they teach rally. They're at 8 and Merriman-ish, I believe. =)


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh congrats! I can't wait for our debut next month--breathe!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations, Team Teddi! Done with style. . .


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

At a match, Liberty knocked one off with her wagging tail as we were leaving the station....she saw it out of the corner of her eye (or perhpas felt it?) and dashed back to pick it up and pass it to me...:doh: 
Leave enough room for the tail...



Loisiana said:


> Go Ann and Teddi! That is awesome!!!
> 
> I signed up for a rally fun match next month with Flip. I'm a little nervous because he's never practiced with the signs. I hope he doesn't try to eat one :uhoh:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Way to go Teddi!!
Rally sure is fun


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great job Teddi and Ann (who I think also has never taken any classes, just decided to get out there and DO it!). I'm so proud of you guys!!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks all. Teddi did really well. I was very proud of her. It was a pretty easy course. 

Jodie, you can down load the maps from the AKC site and set them up. Maybe that way Flip can get his fill of paper before you trial? LOL 

Ok a question for you obedience folk... is the age for a dog to show in AKC obedience the same as agility 18 months? Or is it younger since they do not jump? I was just thinking about that and realized I didn't know.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats! I am glad to got to a couple of fun matches. 
Great job and way to go!
Michelle'


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

the age for obedience and rally is 6 months


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Great work! Once you know the basic obedience exercises, practicing the rally signs is fun for all! Keep up your good work!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Way to go!!! Sounds like you are a natural team, not sure how you will get any better, time to shoot for the perfect score!!!


----------

